# Panel reviewing whether judges should be allowed to comment on cases



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

BOSTON -- Justice may be blind, but when it comes state judges it is also silent. 

The state's highest court has named an advisory committee to consider possible revisions to the judicial conduct code that restricts public comment by judges.

The advisory committee was in response to the recent uproar caused by the case of Daniel Tavares Jr., who was freed by Judge Kathe Tuttman, then went on to be accused of killing a newlywed couple in Washington state. 

Under the current code of conduct, Tuttman was unable to discuss the case, prompting the state's two highest judges to issue an unusual public defense of Tutteman.

Superior Court Judge Susan Garsh, who chairs the new committee, said the advisory committee was established by the state's Supreme Judicial Court to remove the confusion about what judges are permitted to do in such cases. The committee, which consists of eight judges, two lawyers and a Harvard law professor, is scheduled to issue its recommended revisions within three months.


----------

